# Hi everyone :P



## sara86 (Mar 14, 2018)

Hey guys. My name is Sara. I have recently just started back at the gym (after a very loooong break ;P) and joined the forums so I can learn from all you experienced guys and girls and get some tips and advice about diet and training exercises. I want to take it seriously this time around and will be keeping a log on here. Looking forward to meeting you all


----------



## MM84 (Jun 8, 2017)

Welcome


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Howdey!!


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Welcome Sara !

It would be great to see another female log

x


----------



## gamingcrook (Feb 8, 2018)

well hello there


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Welcome @sara86.

@anna1 will be envious there's another female also looking in shape judging by avi :whistling:

The ultimate question is what is your feet size?


----------



## Fraser991 (Sep 2, 2014)

Welcome to the forum Sara :beer:


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

anna1 said:


> Welcome Sara !
> 
> It would be great to see another female log
> 
> x


 That sounds like so thing @Heavyassweights would say.....

Hello Sara, welcome to uk-m. I am a psychic and I can see lots of attention in your near future and a visit from the @Frandeman, our resident chef.....and hound


----------



## Damo1980 (Nov 11, 2016)

Welcome to the mad House


----------



## sara86 (Mar 14, 2018)

Hi everyone!!

Thanks so much for making me feel welcome. Recently I have moved to a new city and haven't made many friends as of yet, which is a small part of the reason i joined on here lol May of my friends back home aren't into the whole training all the time and dieting properly thing so I cannot wait to meet more like minded people. I am pretty knowledgeable already but inexperienced to be honest. I have only ran 2 cycles in my life and my ex made the plans up for me. The first was an Anavar only 8 week cycle and the second was Anavar, Clen, Cytomel and Nolvadex. Havent done a cycle in years now as I have had a long break from training but plan to go ahead with one soon enough. Any advice would be greatly appreciated.

Oh and by the way @AestheticManlet my shoe size is 6 lol


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Fake


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

Heavyassweights said:


> Fake


 As fake as the weights you use


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Lifesizepenguin said:


> As fake as the weights you use


 Heehee


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

sara86 said:


> Hi everyone!!
> 
> Thanks so much for making me feel welcome. Recently I have moved to a new city and haven't made many friends as of yet, which is a small part of the reason i joined on here lol May of my friends back home aren't into the whole training all the time and dieting properly thing so I cannot wait to meet more like minded people. I am pretty knowledgeable already but inexperienced to be honest. I have only ran 2 cycles in my life and my ex made the plans up for me. The first was an Anavar only 8 week cycle and the second was Anavar, Clen, Cytomel and Nolvadex. Havent done a cycle in years now as I have had a long break from training but plan to go ahead with one soon enough. Any advice would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Oh and by the way @AestheticManlet my shoe size is 6 lol


 I approve of size 6.


----------



## sara86 (Mar 14, 2018)

@AestheticManlet haha I am glad you approve. 

@Sparkey this genuinely made me burst out laughing. I think we will get along great haha

@Heavyassweights Fake??? I hope you aren't talking about my boobs now.... have a bit of class lol


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

sara86 said:


> Hi everyone!!
> 
> Thanks so much for making me feel welcome. Recently I have moved to a new city and haven't made many friends as of yet, which is a small part of the reason i joined on here lol May of my friends back home aren't into the whole training all the time and dieting properly thing so I cannot wait to meet more like minded people. I am pretty knowledgeable already but inexperienced to be honest. I have only ran 2 cycles in my life and my ex made the plans up for me. The first was an Anavar only 8 week cycle and the second was Anavar, Clen, Cytomel and Nolvadex. Havent done a cycle in years now as I have had a long break from training but plan to go ahead with one soon enough. Any advice would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Oh and by the way @AestheticManlet my shoe size is 6 lol


 Why nolvadex ?


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

sara86 said:


> @AestheticManlet haha I am glad you approve.


 That's what they all say :lol:

It's a decent forum but don't be disillusioned only a handful of members actually lift on here, I have no idea why the other 99.5% are on :thumbup1:


----------



## sara86 (Mar 14, 2018)

@anna1 I was new back then to this scene so my ex boyfriend made that cycle for me . He was very knowledgeable and had been training for many years so I trusted what he recommended. I am still a little unsure as to what to use for my next cycle. Do you have any recommendations? Would be great to get advice from another woman tbh cuz I dont know any in this scene lol

@AestheticManlet Yeah I can imagine. Really I just want advice and to make new friends who actually train lol

My hometown is so quiet and I was kinda an outcast back then with other girls because I was always training and taking steroids which they all looked down on me for. Now I moved away on my own and I dont have my ex anymore to help me with cycles etc so thats the main reason Im on here. Ive browsed a little bit and seen lots of informative stuff already so I think this will be a good place for me to get the ball rolling again lol


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

sara86 said:


> @anna1 I was new back then to this scene so my ex boyfriend made that cycle for me . He was very knowledgeable and had been training for many years so I trusted what he recommended. I am still a little unsure as to what to use for my next cycle. Do you have any recommendations? Would be great to get advice from another woman tbh cuz I dont know any in this scene lol
> 
> @AestheticManlet Yeah I can imagine. Really I just want advice and to make new friends who actually train lol
> 
> My hometown is so quiet and I was kinda an outcast back then with other girls because I was always training and taking steroids which they all looked down on me for. Now I moved away on my own and I dont have my ex anymore to help me with cycles etc so thats the main reason Im on here. Ive browsed a little bit and seen lots of informative stuff already so I think this will be a good place for me to get the ball rolling again lol


 Well nolva would seem excessive for me since I dont plan to get ripped for stage and it couod get tricky

have no idea why you want to run a cycle? Just for you ? To compete ?

I am no expert . Have only experimented with anavar and I 'm quite happy with it

the only other thing I 'm willing to try later on is some primo and gh

x


----------



## sara86 (Mar 14, 2018)

@anna1 Ideally I would like to have this physique. I was pretty close to it a few years ago but I stopped training and now I pretty much need to start from scratch again. Tbh I just really enjoyed being on a cycle. I was nervous at first but once I finished my first one which was Anavar only I wanted more lol. I loved my second cycle, working out felt so good and I was buzzing all the time because the work was paying off but it made me too bulky tbh. If you could recommend a decent one that will get me on the way to looking like this photo I will love you forever haha

It s just for me personally I have no interest competing really because I dont think I can put the time in.


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

I'm only experimenting myself @sara86 and I like to stay safe

Wouldn't dare recommend you a cycle really apart from what you've already used ( apart from the nolva lol)

the only other people I have seen here comment on female use of aas and could be of some help would be @noel , @ElChapo @Caulifla And @Mayzini

there might be others now that escape me 

on a side note , you look better than that lady on your attachment really lol

x


----------



## Mayzini (May 18, 2016)

HI welcome to the sit.

perhaps before anyone can give you any advice, can you confirm your stats age height weight etc.

also what is your current training looking like etc

we can then review it and make suggestions.


----------



## sara86 (Mar 14, 2018)

@anna1 Yeah I am happy with my size but i want muscle again and definition . I looked similar to that lady before but slightly bigger so maybe I should just try that cycle again without the nolva?? And then if i reach that point I can just stop right?

@Mayzini Hi thanks for offering to help. OK so I am 32, 5foot 10, last time I checked I was around 66kg with 13%bf

Training at the minute is very basic as I have just started again. I do around 30min cardio and 1 hour of push/pull exercises but once I get back into the swing of things I will be doing a lot more.

My diet is spot on so no issues there. I kinda have OCD when it comes to my food haha


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Yeah , no side effects to simply discontinuing .

I had none anyway

if it worked for you before , go ahead and experiment with it again


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Pic of you with a wooden spoon or I call bullshit

standard ukm protocol


----------



## ElChapo (Apr 7, 2017)

sara86 said:


> @anna1 Ideally I would like to have this physique. I was pretty close to it a few years ago but I stopped training and now I pretty much need to start from scratch again. Tbh I just really enjoyed being on a cycle. I was nervous at first but once I finished my first one which was Anavar only I wanted more lol. I loved my second cycle, working out felt so good and I was buzzing all the time because the work was paying off but it made me too bulky tbh. If you could recommend a decent one that will get me on the way to looking like this photo I will love you forever haha
> 
> It s just for me personally I have no interest competing really because I dont think I can put the time in.
> 
> View attachment 152277





anna1 said:


> Yeah , no side effects to simply discontinuing .
> 
> I had none anyway
> 
> if it worked for you before , go ahead and experiment with it again


 You get that physique by getting to approximately 17% bodyfat. My GF maintains 17-20% bodyfat year round. You don't need anavar to attain this physique.

How much anavar did you run last time? You got bulky because anavar is not necessary to attain the muscle development you see in that picture. I would only run 5-10 mg daily for what you are looking for.


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

ElChapo said:


> You get that physique by getting to approximately 17% bodyfat. My GF maintains 17-20% bodyfat year round. You don't need anavar to attain this physique.
> 
> How much anavar did you run last time? You got bulky because anavar is not necessary to attain the muscle development you see in that picture. I would only run 5-10 mg daily for what you are looking for.


 For how long you think ?


----------



## ElChapo (Apr 7, 2017)

anna1 said:


> For how long you think ?


 It depends on her BF percentage right now? I would run the anavar through her cut.


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

ElChapo said:


> what is your current body fat percentage? do you have a picture of your abdomen?


 22%

i dont take pics of my abdomen.

Its embarassing haha


----------



## ElChapo (Apr 7, 2017)

anna1 said:


> 22%
> 
> i dont take pics of my abdomen.
> 
> Its embarassing haha


 I would run the anavar through the cut. Many women run anavar year round at 5-10 mg. A lot of the instagram fitness chicks. It's fairly safe , used by AIDS patients to keep their weight and strength up.


----------



## gamingcrook (Feb 8, 2018)

anna1 said:


> 22%
> 
> i dont take pics of my abdomen.
> 
> Its embarassing haha


 o.o can't be as bad as mine right now miss


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

ElChapo said:


> I would run the anavar through the cut. Many women run anavar year round at 5-10 mg. A lot of the instagram fitness chicks. It's fairly safe , used by AIDS patients to keep their weight and strength up.


 I was afraid to go over 6 weeks .

Thank you for the feedback


----------



## ElChapo (Apr 7, 2017)

Calculate your TDEE (how many calories you burn daily), subtract it by 25%. You want to eat that much everyday, you should lose around 1 lbs of fat per week. You need to make sure you lift weights so that your body breaks down fat and not energy.


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

sara86 said:


> @anna1 Yeah I am happy with my size but i want muscle again and definition . I looked similar to that lady before but slightly bigger so maybe I should just try that cycle again without the nolva?? And then if i reach that point I can just stop right?
> 
> @Mayzini Hi thanks for offering to help. OK so I am 32, 5foot 10, last time I checked I was around 66kg with 13%bf
> 
> ...


 13% BF for a woman is stage ready bikini comp , type low.

How did you check your bodyfat?


----------



## ElChapo (Apr 7, 2017)

Sparkey said:


> 13% BF for a woman is stage ready bikini comp , type low.
> 
> How did you check your bodyfat?


 ^

For a female, you would add about 7-10% body fat to reach the male equivalent. IE: 20% for female is around 10% for a male, more or less.

13% for a female would the equivalent of a man hitting close to 5% body fat. Striations, vascularity, very little fat.


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

ElChapo said:


> ^
> 
> For a female, you would add about 7-10% body fat to reach the male equivalent. IE: 20% for female is around 10% for a male, more or less.
> 
> 13% for a female would the equivalent of a man hitting close to 5% body fat. Striations, vascularity, very little fat.


 That's what I was getting at without being rude.

If she looks today like she does in her avi, she's nowhere close to 13%

Sorry @sara86

People jump on their bathroom scales or on of those machines they find whilst out shopping and they are just so far out it's ridiculous.

Without sounding 'pervi' would obviously need to see a better pic of your physique to give an idea of where you are BF wise.


----------



## ElChapo (Apr 7, 2017)

Sparkey said:


> That's what I was getting at without being rude.
> 
> If she looks today like she does in her avi, she's nowhere close to 13%
> 
> ...


 Yeah, abdominal fat gives a generally good idea about how lean someone is. Alternatively, you can pick out your bodyfat range from the pictures below.


----------



## sara86 (Mar 14, 2018)

Thank you so much for all the replies everyone. You have made me feel so welcome ad i really appreciate it. This s a selfie of what look like now ad y goal is to have the same physique as the girl the photo I posted earlier. haven't trained in a long time so please be nice.

@Sparkey yeah it was one of those machines so dunno if it is truly accurate or not.

I dont need to worry about diet tbh always work out my calories and how much i need to gain etc but i really need advice on what to take and what exercises to do to get to that physique

TIA


----------



## sara86 (Mar 14, 2018)

@ElChapo so you reckon anavar only cycle again? I did 10mg daly for 8weeks but after I finished my second cycle I looked way closer to that girl but didnt like how big I was.


----------



## sara86 (Mar 14, 2018)

@Sparkey haha he always follows me around the house. He's my little baby lol


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

sara86 said:


> Thank you so much for all the replies everyone. You have made me feel so welcome ad i really appreciate it. This s a selfie of what look like now ad y goal is to have the same physique as the girl the photo I posted earlier. haven't trained in a long time so please be nice.
> 
> @Sparkey yeah it was one of those machines so dunno if it is truly accurate or not.
> 
> ...


 @Heavyassweights you're gonna be waiting an eternity for that spoon mate 

http://www.tedathey.com/aubrey-oday-weight-loss/

Fake and ghey, probably a bloke tryna troll us.


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

nWo said:


> @Heavyassweights you're gonna be waiting an eternity for that spoon mate
> 
> http://www.tedathey.com/aubrey-oday-weight-loss/
> 
> Certified faker, probably a bloke tryna troll us.


 Good f**kin spot Sir, hats off to you.

How the fuk did you figure that?

@sara86 or whatever the fuk your called.

Go do one.

Pathetic.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

nWo said:


> @Heavyassweights you're gonna be waiting an eternity for that spoon mate
> 
> http://www.tedathey.com/aubrey-oday-weight-loss/
> 
> Certified faker, probably a bloke tryna troll us.


 Prob natty Stevos second account

bet Ross has slid in his dm's already asking for used socks


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Sparkey said:


> Good f**kin spot Sir, hats off to you.
> 
> How the fuk did you figure that?
> 
> ...


 Just copy-pasted the image link of the pic she posted into Google reverse image search to see if there are any matches on the internet, took literally 10 seconds :thumbup1:


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

Hi.

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

@anna1 is better at hiding his tracks


----------



## SimpleLimit (Aug 13, 2016)

nWo said:


> Just copy-pasted the image link of the pic she posted into Google reverse image search to see if there are any matches on the internet, took literally 10 seconds :thumbup1:


 U little detective you,


----------



## ElChapo (Apr 7, 2017)

sara86 said:


> @ElChapo so you reckon anavar only cycle again? I did 10mg daly for 8weeks but after I finished my second cycle I looked way closer to that girl but didnt like how big I was.


 You lost fat and gained muscle. All you need to do is lose fat and get lean.

The lady in the pic looks more muscular than she is because she is very lean.

5 mg daily or no var+go on a cutting diet.

The trick is maintaining low body fat which is its own challenge. Lots of guys and gals get shredded but how long do they stay there? That's when it counts.


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

ElChapo said:


> You lost fat and gained muscle. All you need to do is lose fat and get lean.
> 
> The lady in the pic looks more muscular than she is because she is very lean.
> 
> ...


 She's a fake buddy, see above references!


----------



## ElChapo (Apr 7, 2017)

superdrol said:


> She's a fake buddy, see above references!


 I know.

The info stays the same and will help any female who reads it.

The question still needs to be answered and it's a valid one.


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

ElChapo said:


> I know.
> 
> The info stays the same and will help any female who reads it.
> 
> The question still needs to be answered and it's a valid one.


 True , thank you for taking the time honey

another question , if you dont mind , I remember you saying your girlfriend also tried npp and was happy with it .

What was her protocol?

x


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Edit your trolling photos before you post them.. throw image search off the track

Amateurs jeeez


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

deffo @Heavyassweights trolling


----------



## ElChapo (Apr 7, 2017)

anna1 said:


> True , thank you for taking the time honey
> 
> another question , if you dont mind , I remember you saying your girlfriend also tried npp and was happy with it .
> 
> ...


 50-100 mg NPP per week. This is equivalent to a male's 500 mg-1 gram cycle in terms of desired results from a cycle.

This dose does not cause virilization and actually enhanced curviness. She focuses on very low volume and heavy weight to limit mass.

Menstruation stops on NPP which is a huge plus for her. she cruises on it as birth control. 10-20 mg per week. Split in two injections.


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

ElChapo said:


> 50-100 mg NPP per week. This is equivalent to a male's 500 mg-1 gram cycle in terms of desired results from a cycle.
> 
> This dose does not cause virilization and actually enhanced curviness. She focuses on very low volume and heavy weight to limit mass.
> 
> Menstruation stops on NPP which is a huge plus for her. she cruises on it as birth control. 10-20 mg per week. Split in two injections.


 NPP works as birth control?


----------



## ElChapo (Apr 7, 2017)

superpube said:


> NPP works as birth control?


 Yes, some forms of birth control are actually derived from nandrolone, which is the parent hormone. The body senses progestin/androgen and stops the menstrual cycle.


----------



## Mayzini (May 18, 2016)

i dont understand what anyone gets out of faking these types of account. Most of this thread is by genuine experienced people willing to give advice. what does the OP really want. @sara86 perhaps stand up and actually admit the fake pic etc and explain yourself. if you genuinely still someone interested in training etc then stand up face the music and most will still help you, if you some weird guy trying to get off on something not sure what ur finding sexy about all this.


----------

